

US State Department Switches To Google Chrome Browser - websagir
http://www.techieapps.com/rip-internet-explorer-us-state-department-switches-to-google-chrome-browser/
It was the general Town Hall meeting for the State Department and amidst the rounds of discussions pertaining to crucial issues, the Secretary of State,
======
mrsebastian
Already on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=3654336>

